# Bachmann Connie Availability



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Is the connie still being produced? It is not bachmann's website. I'd like to get one before they are all gone. Where is a good place to look for one?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann is coming out with a new Connie (C-19). The original has been out for a long time and in all likely hood you will have to find a used one.

Chuck


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought I saw Trainworld advertising them in the last Garden Railway mag, maybe give them a go 

Alan


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one that has never been run that I would sell. When I tried to push the tender around my railroad, it wouldn't make my clearances. So it went back into the box and has never been out since.

I'm in Orange County, So Cal.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Trainworld does have them for $375 but just a heads up, be extra careful if you order one from them, inspect it very carefully upon receipt. I purchased two on two different orders from them the first one for $275 + shipping, arrived damaged with broken tender steps an several loose screws in the box, when I returned it the replacement was also damaged the gear box cover plate screws were stripped but they were somewhat indignant when I requested another return so choose to fixed it myself and keep it. Several months later they had a sale on them for $275 with a 10% discount and I took a chance and ordered another it arrived damaged, with broken tender steps a broken bell and pilot. I returned that one and the replacement that arrived looked like one that was purchased by some one else, was dropped and return, the internal foam packaging was broken, no plastic wrapping, no maintenance video or accessory bag and the loco had many broken and missing parts, when I contacted them for a return they gave me a hard time and finally when they did agree to take it back they refunded my money saying they did not have any new ones in stock at that price. I found a used unit on eBay for the same price including shipping and it shipped from California to NJ with no damage. Trainworld is in NYC about 35 miles from my home and every loco I received had some damage to it, go figure.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that B'mann had poor QC on these (like all their products). I've not run this one (Unlettered, Black with Red & White Trim) and would let it go for $275 + shipping from 92705.

The only problem I found with this one when taking it out of the box was that the hinges on the smoke box door were severed. But the door still fits inplace and stays fine, and easily could be fixed with a couple small pieces of brass wire for hinges, so this just wasn't worth dealing with.

I tried to push the tender around my railroad by hand and when it wouldn't make my clearances, I figured that there was no sense in even trying to run the engine around.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I went and ordered one from Trainworld before I saw the offers for the used ones here. Hopefully it will arrive undamaged. I had no idea that they were out of production and really wanted at least one. I had the opportunity to operate the prototype in Virginia City, MT years ago.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Something that you will need to address is the tender trucks. There are two (related) issues. The first one is that the screws holding the trucks together are too short. They only have two teeth catching which leads to breaks at the joint. The solution is to remove the screw, drill out a longer hole and tap in a longer screw. The second issue is that the QC for the plastic used in the trucks was very lax! (Someone who shall remain nameless heard that scrap plastic that fell on the floor was scooped up and tossed back in the bin dust and all.) Whether this is true or not, a fact is that these trucks will sporadically crumble on you as you are running the engine. The solution is to replace them with a set from a Connie that someone has. I have two that I have been saving for just such an event. I used to have six! Two were used by me and I sold two to another Connie owner. Other than these addressible issues the Connie is a superb engine and is one of my three favorites!

I "Rio Grande-ized" my Connie and added a plow for winter operations:










It makes a great double-header with the Annie (which also has been "Rio Grande-ized"):


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is a good place to look for one? 
For anyone else looking - I was in Star Hobby today (www.starhobby.com) and checked their stack (if you've been there, you'll know what I mean.) I noticed at least a dozen Connies waiting for new owners.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Pete. I have had nothing but good service from Star Hobbies. I'm sure if you ask them to check for damage before shipping they will. That way you will know if there is any damage it happened in shipping. 

Chuck


----------

